
Ask HN: How to create gated static HTML page? - mcbetz
I do have a static HTML site that I want to make accessible via user&#x2F;password authentification. I have at least 500 private users. Which options do I have apart from Netlify Pro&#x27;s Identification (99$+&#x2F;month), using Lamba on S3 (0) or fiddling with NGINX&#x2F;Apache Basic HTTP Auth?<p>Setting up a full Laravel seems to be overkill as well. Hosted solution with custom HTML would be best, but any framework (PHP, Python, JS) would work too.<p>(0) (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackernoon.com&#x2F;serverless-password-protecting-a-static-website-in-an-aws-s3-bucket-bfaaa01b8666)
======
indigodaddy
Perhaps consider moving the site to Firebase and put Firebase Authentication
in front of it (believe the author piece is free based on
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44161195/which-
pricing-t...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/44161195/which-pricing-tier-
mentions-firebase-authentication)) ? Firebase services also have a general
free tier (although may not be suitable to your use case if course), and many
paid pricing levels.

------
jgowans
For $15 p/mth, you have a couple of options with Aerobatic [0].

Option 1 is using the Auth0 plugin [1, 2] Option 2 is using the Password
Protect plugin [3]

Disclaimer: I work for Aerobatic.

[0] [https://www.aerobatic.com/](https://www.aerobatic.com/)

[1] [https://www.aerobatic.com/blog/announcing-
auth0-plugin/](https://www.aerobatic.com/blog/announcing-auth0-plugin/)

[2]
[https://www.aerobatic.com/docs/plugins/auth0/](https://www.aerobatic.com/docs/plugins/auth0/)

[3] [https://www.aerobatic.com/docs/plugins/password-
protect/](https://www.aerobatic.com/docs/plugins/password-protect/)

------
johnhenry
Looks like the only way to do this is to proxy all request to the static
server through an authentication server, and you could write the
authentication server in any language.

[authentication server] -> [static server]

Unfortunately, this kind of defeats the purpose of having a static server.

~~~
johnhenry
Just found this [http://www.htaccesstools.com/articles/password-
protection/](http://www.htaccesstools.com/articles/password-protection/) and
it reminded me of this post.

------
noemit
I would use Wordpress

